# IB Forex - no data coming through



## Seneca60BC (25 October 2008)

Hi

Its 0700 Brisbane Time and I cannot seem to get any foreign exchange data in FXTrader - anyone else having any issues?


----------



## Seneca60BC (25 October 2008)

I take it the market is closed from 1730 NY time.

Cheers


----------



## tayser (25 October 2008)

Most brokers are open from 5pm New York time on a sunday til 4-5pm on Friday New York time.


----------



## CanOz (25 October 2008)

I like this little FX market clock and you can set it to your time zone, in my case, Shanghai time.

http://forex.timezoneconverter.com/index.cgi?timezone=Asia/Shanghai&refresh=5

Cheers,

CanOz


----------



## Seneca60BC (26 October 2008)

yea that is handy - thanks!


----------

